# B1 to H1 Transfer



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

I will be on B1 to USA from india in the month of May, 2014. Are there any chances of converting my B1 status to H1B ?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

A prospective employer has to apply and sponsor for an H-1 visa.

So, if you are asking if it can be done a) by you and b) within the one month that you are in the US then the answer is no.


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

Crawford said:


> A prospective employer has to apply and sponsor for an H-1 visa.
> 
> So, if you are asking if it can be done a) by you and b) within the one month that you are in the US then the answer is no.


I WL be in USA for 2-3monts. In that period, are there chances of H1B transfer with some other employer. Not from my present emploer. I am looking for some basic info on how it can b done


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

H1B has to be applied for, approved and you have to go through stamping. You fall under capped H1B - then you cannot start work until October. There is no "transfer".


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

pbnaresh said:


> I will be on B1 to USA from india in the month of May, 2014. Are there any chances of converting my B1 status to H1B ?


Employer have to file for H1B on April 1st ...they run out 4 days later 
those sucessful start work in Oct 

you cannot apply for an h1B ... 
visa are issued in your own country ..not the US


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

pbnaresh said:


> I WL be in USA for 2-3monts. In that period, are there chances of H1B transfer with some other employer. Not from my present emploer. I am looking for some basic info on how it can b done


You can't be in the US while any application is going through. The visa is issued in your home country.

So theoretically, while in the US you could attend interviews and find an employer who wants to employ you and sponsor your visa. You return to India while the application is in process.

As said applications open in April for start of employment in October.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Go see an Aila Lawyer on your visit with all your docments ..for a legal appraisal

AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------



## pbnaresh (Jan 19, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> Go see an Aila Lawyer on your visit with all your docments ..for a legal appraisal
> 
> AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


You mean, there are chances for H1 Transfer without coming back to my home country?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

H1Bs Cannot Be “Transferred” and Other H1B Matters « Murthy Law Firm : U.S. Immigration Law


----------

